# Where do you get most of your sales from?



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

In the past couple years we've definitely seen a trend towards people finding and using our services online as opposed to the "real world". So I was wondering if you knew where most of your sales come from? Internet? Referrals?


----------



## blackshirts.com (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine is all referrals, mostly team sports.


----------



## LMCTees (Oct 16, 2009)

blackshirts.com said:


> Mine is all referrals, mostly team sports.


Referrals it seems like.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

My business is through Print-On-Demand, and up til mow all my marketing has been geared via online channels, for my ClimbAddict shops. In the last few months I made a big push to increase my presence on social sites, and also improve the SEO of my "shops." Since then, I am fairly sure the majority of my sales are coming through the improved SEO. 

Now, with Outrageous Tees, I am also marketing via online channels(but so far, only one single sale). But trying to find ways to market in "real life" too. I think I'll need to, as I can't yet see how to differentiate myself from the myriad of other "funny t-shirt shops."

I


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

All online and some referrals.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

For the people who are saying "referrals", do you ask for referrals or send your customers anything to promote giving referrals?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Referrals for me means Customers referring others to my shop


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We primarily get customers from google searches, with many of our links coming from this forum. We have also seen more local referrals, and even some referrals from out of town customers. Our google adwords has been fairly productive as well.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm only just starting out, but most of my sales have been from me going out in the real world and talking to people. I've only made a few sales online so far.


----------



## publick (Mar 14, 2010)

My store depend solely on online buzz and our email newsletter


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have a brick and mortar so my world is much different than yours. With the economy the way it is everything is leaning towards Online sales since it's more convenient and easier to find deals because online stores have no overhead and can offer better prices. 

I'm 100% Internet based and I find that my focusing energy selling online creates the referrals I need and the referrals create more online sales and then the process repeats itself.

I assume that referrals for you are much easier to manage because they're all going to be pretty local which means it's easier to do business with the person and you don't have as strict of competition.

When you work online you've got all these people that can undercut you that are just a click away. Then there's the whole issue of shipping and the time it takes to get an order done and sent, etc. 

It looks like you've got a great site that looks professional and you'll be ready when everything in this world is internet based


----------



## paulwferrell (Mar 18, 2010)

mine are from Referrals.
I print out of my home and I do EVERYTHING cheaper then guy down the street. I focus on church groups and small businesses. you do a good job for them and they will always come back for more and you give them a good deal than they will ask for things that they wouldn't ask before because of thier budget. For me it depends on if I want to get rich fast or sty in business longer.
I love to do it. I make extra money for the electric bills. you always cover the ink and shirt cost. the rest is what you want to do with it.


----------



## the lizard (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a retail shop, so for me its walk ins and referrals!


----------



## beedee02 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just launched and the bulk of my sales so far have been from word of mouth. My focus at this point is to establish myself with my local market first.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

75% referrals
15% google
10% yellow pages
People that use the yellow pages are usually for a name on their merchandise. I'm getting rid of my yellow page add. Better off spending advertising on the internet. I might also get around to making up a brochure.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

We're slightly different to screen printers as we're a brand but have found that twitter and facebook have been a great help in getting the word out and sales - I'd say they are vital for us even..Facebook ads have also had some success where as google ads are still proving fruitless..


----------



## Ethcs (Aug 4, 2009)

We get a lot of our sales from promotions on our facebook page, have had limited success with twitter and still get a few from myspace. Word of mouth is still our most powerful promotion tool though and don't underestimate some of the traditional marketing strategies.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

My sales are almost 98% word of mouth. I hand out at least 12 business cards a day as a rule and I post flyers everywhere I go. My business cards on the back say "Would you like a free t-shirt or better yet how about a dozen t-shirts for free?"
I give a free t-shirt with every dozen which is a dozen shirts with every order of 12 dozen.
I started out 7 months ago as a nobody and now my business is flying! We have a 2 week waiting list to get our orders out.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

My is from walking and word of mouth. My store is out selling my website now 85 to 1. I have started running my white t-shirts s - xl with a stock transfer print that I buy for 9.99 and it's realy pick things up. I have over 400 stock prints to choice from. I buy most of my prints from springhill for less than a $1 + shirt $1.40.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Both.

But Google is more.


----------

